# Mara X pressure



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi Dont usually see this as it’s always been on for a while before I am awake but had this pressure today after switching on , excuse the milk first day I didn’t clean down after use


----------



## zellleonhart (May 6, 2018)

I had the same issue back then, it was a faulty temperature probe on the boiler that has to be replaced. Contact your reseller


----------

